# Need your help with Ear Cleaning



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a real problem, I DON'T know how to clean my dogs ears properly or how often. What do you guys do to remove wax? What product is best? I have an ear wash. But I have not used it the right way. I have always had a phobia about putting stuff in the ears. :w00t: I may need to get beyond this fear. So it would help me, to hear from others. I noticed some wax while bathing and just wiped some of it out with the solution. But I didn't get it nearly good enough. 
Penny is 1 yr old and she has more, Sammie has very little wax. Are the rinses safe? Should I just put it in and let her shake her head for a bit? She sneezed some and hates it. this is a problem for me, as I don't want to leave the wax. 
Thanks for any info.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm also very interested in finding out what others do for ear cleaning. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

My vet gave me one called AloeClens by Butler Schein and told me to use it once a week after his bath. She showed me - you pull the ear open and squirt some down in there, then close the ear and massage at the base of the ear for 10-15 seconds (you should be able to hear it squishing around in there. Then wipe out excess with a cotton ball. You can push the cotton ball down in the canal just a bit, but she said you can't go down too far with a cotton ball so it's safe (versus a cotton swab).


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ditto what Celeta said. I do it before a bath though.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have a medicated solution that I purchase at the vet's office. I put a few drops in each ear after Sassy's bath and rub her ear flap around and she then shakes her head. The solution promotes proper pH in the ear, drys the water, and guards against ear mites. There are also solutions you can buy over the counter that do the same thing. But treating the ears once a week should be sufficent. No need to dig around in the ears with q-Tips and such.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

StevieB said:


> My vet gave me one called AloeClens by Butler Schein and told me to use it once a week after his bath. She showed me - you pull the ear open and squirt some down in there, then close the ear and massage at the base of the ear for 10-15 seconds (you should be able to hear it squishing around in there. Then wipe out excess with a cotton ball. You can push the cotton ball down in the canal just a bit, but she said you can't go down too far with a cotton ball so it's safe (versus a cotton swab).


Celeta-Thanks for the specifics. I can do it!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Ditto what Celeta said. I do it before a bath though.


Thank you!:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

sassy's mommy said:


> I have a medicated solution that I purchase at the vet's office. I put a few drops in each ear after Sassy's bath and rub her ear flap around and she then shakes her head. The solution promotes proper pH in the ear, drys the water, and guards against ear mites. There are also solutions you can buy over the counter that do the same thing. But treating the ears once a week should be sufficent. No need to dig around in the ears with q-Tips and such.


Thank you Pat-
Can you post the name of your cleaner. I like the water drying agent. :thumbsup:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

StevieB said:


> My vet gave me one called AloeClens by Butler Schein and told me to use it once a week after his bath. She showed me - you pull the ear open and squirt some down in there, then close the ear and massage at the base of the ear for 10-15 seconds (you should be able to hear it squishing around in there. Then wipe out excess with a cotton ball. You can push the cotton ball down in the canal just a bit, but she said you can't go down too far with a cotton ball so it's safe (versus a cotton swab).



Kandis i do the same thing as Celita...the cleanser i use is Vet Solutions Ear Cleansing Solution (4 oz) and it cleans, acidifies, dries, deodorizes and it also contains aloe vera.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

We use Epi Otic from our vet and do the same as Pat (Sassy's Mom).


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We use Malaseb Flush. It isn't as perfumed as the Vet Solutions Brand that we used yrs ago and is mild enough to use more often if your feel it is necessary.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Most dogs really dislike ear cleaner poured in their ears. Here are some tips:
1. Put the ear cleaner in your pocket and warm it up first.
2. Saturate a cotton ball with the solution. Put this in the ear. Massage. 
3. Use cotton balls (or pieces of cotton balls for the little ones) for cleaning. 
4. Only use Q-tips to clean the "nooks and cranies" on the outer portion of the ear. Squirting some cleaner on the Q-tip can help things clean more easily. 
5. Clean ears after every bath. This way if you get any water in the ear, you won't run in to an ear infection. 
6. Avoid strongly scented cleaners. I've seen a lot of irritated ears from strongly scented cleaners. 
7. If your dog has chronic infections, use a cleaner to help prevent those infections. A cleaner with malaseb and/or ketoconazole can help prevent yeast. A cleaner like Cerumene can be used for heavy wax build-up.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jmm said:


> Most dogs really dislike ear cleaner poured in their ears. Here are some tips:
> 1. Put the ear cleaner in your pocket and warm it up first.
> 2. Saturate a cotton ball with the solution. Put this in the ear. Massage.
> 3. Use cotton balls (or pieces of cotton balls for the little ones) for cleaning.
> ...


Thanks, Jackie! Any product you recommend? I used Oticalm for years per your recommendation until we lost it when DVM shut down. 

Bailey doesn't have wax or ear problems, I just need a good cleanser to use after his bath like I did with Lady. I use Zymox now. I warm it in my hand, then massage Bailey's ear and he seems to enjoy it. I don't use cotton balls or Q-tips.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

For lots of wax I like KlearOtic

Chronic yeast infections I use Malacetic Ultra

Chronic bacterial TrizEDTA

And for just general cleaning Vet Solutions brand makes a nice plain old cleaner


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your posts. :wub: Thanks Jackie for the detailed info. :thumbsup: Penny has heavy coat where Sammie has scratched his ears so long he has very thin coat on his ears. She has the wax. The brand I have now is Vet Solutions. It has really strong a scent for mine. They hated it. And I squirted it in. Poor baby. I will buy the one for WAX Jackie recommends. And now I know how to clean them properly. I'm wont be afraid of causing ear problems. 
Thanks again!! :thumbsup: and I know Penny will be happier next time. 

Do I have to get klearotic from a Vet or online?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

BTW, I had to have my ear flushed while back. It was AWFUL!! I realized how it must feel for them. :w00t:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I order most of my ear stuff and medicated shampoos from Entirelypets.com


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> BTW, I had to have my ear flushed while back. It was AWFUL!! I realized how it must feel for them. :w00t:


I learned a bunch from this thread- I just wipe Obi's ears first thing out of the bath with a dry towel; Occasionally, I'll use an ear cleaner as described above but I guess Obi's not a waxy-ear kinda guy  

BUT, I have flushed out COUNTLESS number of human ears (kids and teens with ear canal impaction due to wax)- I agree, Kandis-- it's no fun at all!!! (for them and for me!)


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Everyone already gave you great answers 
I jus wanted to put my two cents in.. I had a big problem with cleaning Cici's ears because she just hated it! I tried warming a wash cloth in the microwave and then wrapping it around the bottle so it wasn't as cold, but she just didn't like anything going in her ear I guess. Then I got a different solution from the vet, it's less liquidy, it's kind of like a gel but softer, it's called Mometamax. I only use it to treat her ears if she gets an ear infection by Puting it in her ears once a day for 7 days. Or, when I feel like she MIGHT be getting one (if she's scratching her ear and whining or shaking her head often) then I'll put some drops in it. After I'm done with this bottle I'm going to go back to purchasing Zymox, it's what they recommended at my local pet supply store, and I remember another member on this forum using it too . 
And I've also heard of putting a few drops of vinegar to kill the yeast. This is how my mom would treat my sister's ear infections, after going to the doc first of course to make sure it was that  so I guess it's also good for preventing. 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> I learned a bunch from this thread- I just wipe Obi's ears first thing out of the bath with a dry towel; Occasionally, I'll use an ear cleaner as described above but I guess Obi's not a waxy-ear kinda guy
> 
> BUT, I have flushed out COUNTLESS number of human ears (kids and teens with ear canal impaction due to wax)- I agree, Kandis-- it's no fun at all!!! (for them and for me!)


Me too Marisa! Maybe this should be a sticky? I am so happy to know what to do and right products for us. Mine have had the hair and wax as puppies, then it decreased with Sammie. I was the worst patient EVER for that flush. :w00t: Finally the head nurse took over. Sure they were happy to see me go. Penny must be like her Mommy when it comes to her ears. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

BellaNotte said:


> Everyone already gave you great answers
> I jus wanted to put my two cents in.. I had a big problem with cleaning Cici's ears because she just hated it! I tried warming a wash cloth in the microwave and then wrapping it around the bottle so it wasn't as cold, but she just didn't like anything going in her ear I guess. Then I got a different solution from the vet, it's less liquidy, it's kind of like a gel but softer, it's called Mometamax. I only use it to treat her ears if she gets an ear infection by Puting it in her ears once a day for 7 days. Or, when I feel like she MIGHT be getting one (if she's scratching her ear and whining or shaking her head often) then I'll put some drops in it. After I'm done with this bottle I'm going to go back to purchasing Zymox, it's what they recommended at my local pet supply store, and I remember another member on this forum using it too .
> And I've also heard of putting a few drops of vinegar to kill the yeast. This is how my mom would treat my sister's ear infections, after going to the doc first of course to make sure it was that  so I guess it's also good for preventing.
> 
> ...


Hi Nora~~
Than you for your post. I wasn't sure if your talking about infections only, but I wanted to share that they can scratch and shake head from allergies alone, not infection. It can be diff to tell the difference. My Sammie has done this on and off since 9 mo old. Never had an infection, mites. My vet gave me zymox too for allergy outbreaks. 
Maybe you could try cleaning her ears after baths with cotton as Jackie described. mine are hard to work with like Cici, but I'm told the preventative cleaning helps prevent future problems. 
Kandis~~~


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Hi Nora~~
> Than you for your post. I wasn't sure if your talking about infections only, but I wanted to share that they can scratch and shake head from allergies alone, not infection. It can be diff to tell the difference. My Sammie has done this on and off since 9 mo old. Never had an infection, mites. My vet gave me zymox too for allergy outbreaks.
> Maybe you could try cleaning her ears after baths with cotton as Jackie described. mine are hard to work with like Cici, but I'm told the preventative cleaning helps prevent future problems.
> Kandis~~~


Her vet had told me if she shook her head a lot or scratched it could mean she's getting an infection, but then again he had previously given me false information so I'm not sure about it anymore. But those were the signs she was experiencing when she had two ear infections, and they also smelled pretty bad so I guess the smelling is the biggest factor that made me tell she had some kind of infection. It's all gone now though  and thank you, I do put some medication in her ears once a week after a bath, hopefully her infection doesn't come back  


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh and I forgot to add that well we never found out if it was allergies or infection actually, I'm pretty sure it was just an infection though, because I haven't been able to find what ingredient she's allergic to. Or maybe it was environmental allergies like other members had mentioned. She's doing good so far though, no more ear problems 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Cici sounds like Sammie minus the ear odor. Comes and goes. He shakes head when he eat kibble with grains. Could be both infection/allergies too unfortunately. Next time ask them to run a culture.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

jmm said:


> For lots of wax I like KlearOtic
> 
> Chronic yeast infections I use Malacetic Ultra
> 
> ...


Jackie, What if the infections are yeast sometimes and bacterial sometimes? Would i use two different products?? I will order them.

At the moment, I'm using Zymox once a day and Synotic drops (anti-inflamitory) once a day. Archie's ear is so prone to closing up, it's scary.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Me too Marisa! Maybe this should be a sticky? I am so happy to know what to do and right products for us. Mine have had the hair and wax as puppies, then it decreased with Sammie. I was the worst patient EVER for that flush. :w00t: Finally the head nurse took over. Sure they were happy to see me go. Penny must be like her Mommy when it comes to her ears. :HistericalSmiley:



This thread is GREAT!!! :chili:I also second that it become a sticky!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Pat,

You might try this one for a maintenance cleaner:
Dermapet Mal-A-Ket TrizEDTA Flush (4 oz)

I make a mix of 24 ml Conofite lotion with 6 ml Dexamethasone injectible. 4 drops the ear twice a week for maintenance. If you have nasty bacterial infections as well, I do 6 ml of the dex, 6 ml of injectible Baytril, and 12 of conofite lotion, 4 drops twice a week. You can also mix the injectible Baytril with the synotic to make that more effective if you prefer it. With the Synotic I go every other day working down to twice weekly for maintenance.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

jmm said:


> Pat,
> 
> You might try this one for a maintenance cleaner:
> Dermapet Mal-A-Ket TrizEDTA Flush (4 oz)
> ...


Thanks, I'll write all this down...it's a bit over my head. (of course it's my bedtime too)


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I have used Zymox(sp?). Ollie scratches and shakes his head, but has never had an infection or mites. He also from time to time gets a good amount of wax buildup without any odor. That reminds me.....I need to clean his ears tomorrow!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> I have used Zymox(sp?). Ollie scratches and shakes his head, but has never had an infection or mites. He also from time to time gets a good amount of wax buildup without any odor. That reminds me.....I need to clean his ears tomorrow!


Donna-
Can't rem, is Ollie on a grain free food? A non grain, non poultry kibble is what stopped Sammie's head shaking. He can eat grains in wet, just not kibble. He scratches his ears otherwise from airborne allergies. This is MY guess after 3 yrs. I'm so glad to have ear cleaning directions from this thread, and I asked my vet about this too and he said same thing Jackie did, that if I use too strong of a cleaner or don't do it properly it can irritate his ears more. So I'm ordering klearoptic since he has no infection.


----------

